# When did you start buying baby things??



## brownhairedmom

When did you start buying things for the baby? I want to start once I hit 12 weeks but my mom tells me I'm going to jinx it and that I should wait until the end of the summer!! I say that is WAY too far away for me. I can't go until the end of the summer, especially not after the first week of July when I find out what it is!!


----------



## Linzi

It's up to you whenever you feel comfortable :)

I waited until I'd had my anomaly scan at 22 weeks. It was REALLY hard, but I couldn't have imagined having to come home to a house full of baby things had something happened. 

But then again, if you need to budget it's probably worth starting sooner.

I think everyone has different opinions on this, but personally the way we did it worked really well for me even though it was the hardest thing EVER!!!! lol

xxx


----------



## Blob

I'm buying in August enough time so i'm not too uncomfy to move around.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i started buying yesterday the baby and xmas are 2 close together to wait


----------



## Vickie

I started buying after my 13 week scan, knew that we would need to buy month to month so we don't get stuck at the end of my pregnancy with a huge bill for baby things


----------



## Becki77

Hey, i started after my 12 week scan. Im half way there with all the things i need now! Not buying anymore until we know the sex of babe ( 1 wk today!)
zz


----------



## brownhairedmom

I think I'm going to start after 12 weeks. I'd like to just pick up a few things a week until the baby comes. I'm due Dec 3rd, I'm going to be writing exams and trying to get ready for Christmas, I'd like to have everything done and ready by the end of October so I can just concentrate on being pregnant and finishing exams.


----------



## momandpeanut

Me and the OH had this conversation the other day and we have decieded to wait until after my 20 week scan.

I dont want anything in the house either so its all going to his sisters until i go to hospital and then they will come round and unpack for me.


----------



## biteable

Im planning on starting after my 12wk scan


----------



## polo_princess

Im planning on after my 12wk scan ... like molly said the baby and christmas are a bit close together to i need to do as much shopping in advance so christmas isnt tight


----------



## Ema

I started buying at 12 weeks, and have gone overboard since lol xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

After my 8 week scan to make sure she was actually IN there.


----------



## nikky0907

I totally went overboard too!:lol:

I started at 15 weeks when I found out the sex(I barely managed to wait till then) and then I went out and I haven't stopped ever since...

But think of it this way,the later you start,the less you'll have to see all this baby things ready and no baby...
xxx


----------



## armychicmkm

I started with gender-neutral stuff a couple of weeks ago. We are pretty broke and there's no way we can afford to wait.


----------



## darkheaven77

i bought all my stuff when i was 7 weeks pregnant i didnt want to do it when it gets hot in the summer its madness


----------



## vickilouise

ive started getting things early too quite simply because once i get a place my money is going to be swallowed up on rent etc so i need to get all the big things i can bought so i don't worry when i get somewhere to live about buying the baby things.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I've been thinking about this! My mum told me I don't need to buy anything before I am 7 and a half months! I like like what???!! lol
think I'll start after my 12 week scan - jsut cos im desberate to buy a little outifit! Hah
PLus need to spread the cost and not get stuck with trying to buy everything all at once - plus like you say baby and xmas are way to close


----------



## Marker

I bought bits and bobs from about 15 weeks onwards, but I started shopping properly after the last important scan which I think was about 21/22 weeks.

Shop when you feel ready but I would suggest waiting until you are at least around 15 weeks. Pregnancy seems to take forever so you have plenty of time to prepare and baby shop!


----------



## mugzy

Lol. I started picking up bargains when I turned 20 :blush: Have built up quite a nice collection of baby stuff over the last 10 years :rofl:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I started getting all the big stuff after my 20 week scan. Have to say i was really good up until then although i have resisted the urge to buy anything blue just in case.


----------



## ryder

I havent bought anything. Me and my SO have gone into shops a few times to look at baby stuff, but I think we will wait to buy. I would just be too upset if something happened. We will probably start looking closer to 3rd tri. We will know the sex by then too. 

We know both of our moms will buy lots for us anyways lol. And whatever we get from the baby shower. 

My sister had a shower and got enough baby cloths and clothes and things to not have needed to buy anything!


----------



## Blob

I'm going to buy things in August i just want to go mental and since got no uni for 4 months yaaaay i can do TONS of shopping!!


----------



## shmoo75

Me and my DH are going to wait until my 1st scan at about 12wks. As I am only 5wks tomorrow it seems like an age away. I've already told people that I am preggers and, don't want to jinx it too much more by buying things now. Fingers crossed I can wait.


----------



## fifi83

I started about 10 weeks we got\the odd thing here and there, it wasnt up until last week i got most stuff at once :) i would like to have everything by end june. gives me 8 weeks to get what i need, leisure shop and rest stress free hopefully hahaha.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Welll I started buying at approx 12 weeks after scan.. and have almost everything we need for the first three months already :lol: I'm moving on to 3months + soon :D


----------

